# Tivo Premiere at Costco



## garrubal (Oct 17, 2008)

I was at Costco yesterday (Dec 23, 2010) and noticed that they had the Tivo Premiere for sale. I think it was around $86, but I really don't recall exactly. If I can get a product lifetime service for $299 that makes it a pretty good deal ($385 total).

Going through the Tivo website, I'd have to pay $269 on the box and $199 on the PLS ($468 total).

I'll have to think about it for a while.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I suspect that the only service option you'll have on this is $19.99/mo with 1 year commitment. I'd call TiVo, as their site specifies $99.95 for this. I don't know how they're handling seller discounted units.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

garrubal said:


> I was at Costco yesterday (Dec 23, 2010) and noticed that they had the Tivo Premiere for sale. I think it was around $86, but I really don't recall exactly. If I can get a product lifetime service for $299 that makes it a pretty good deal ($385 total).
> 
> Going through the Tivo website, I'd have to pay $269 on the box and $199 on the PLS ($468 total).
> 
> I'll have to think about it for a while.


Think about it after the end of the year, which is when the current promo is supposed to end. I'm hoping that cheap boxes will still be available with the old plans if some retailers are slow to change the prices.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> Think about it after the end of the year, which is when the current promo is supposed to end. I'm hoping that cheap boxes will still be available with the old plans if some retailers are slow to change the prices.


So you think TiVo is just going to change the pricing back to $299 + the old MSD option, if it was going to be that easy people would stock up on the $90 something TPs and make a nice profit after Jan 1st, somehow i don't think things will work out that easily, even the retailers would stock up, as at $299 they must pay about $200, at $99 they pay about $65, so fill your warehouse with $65 TPs and than make a great profit after Jan 1st if TiVo moved the price back up to $299.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Have no idea what is going to happen, and neither do you. It's just speculation.

But if/when they end the current promo, something has to happen to the sub-$100 boxes and we could get lucky with the date of the new service plans starting before some retailer adjusts the price. The reverse of how some of us scored with 6ave.com last month, in other words.


----------



## StringFellow (Apr 17, 2005)

lafos said:


> I suspect that the only service option you'll have on this is $19.99/mo with 1 year commitment. I'd call TiVo, as their site specifies $99.95 for this. I don't know how they're handling seller discounted units.


Yep, Costco has done similar things before. I bet you can get the unit for a slight discount below the $99 (in this case a $13 savings), but will be tied to the TiVo commitment. Costco did a similar thing back when they were selling satellite DVRs.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I wouldn't panic over the discount not making it so you paid $99. Costco does work with a low margin and 15&#37; discount on popular products like the iPods. 

There was a story that Costco announced that would no longer sell Apple products, probably because they need a bit more room in pricing and His Steveness doesn't want Apple products discounted - ever.

I wouldn't be surprised if Costco actaully takes a loss on pricing like that.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> Have no idea what is going to happen, and neither do you. It's just speculation.
> 
> But if/when they end the current promo, something has to happen to the sub-$100 boxes and we could get lucky with the date of the new service plans starting before some retailer adjusts the price. The reverse of how some of us scored with 6ave.com last month, in other words.


Purchase one now and wait until TiVo changes the plan, you will not be out much and you will not have to jump the second TiVo changes the plan if they do change the service plan at all. You are correct, all is speculation until it happens and then they may change the total service structure (or not), just have to see what happens after the 1st if anything as they could keep the pricing they have now.


----------



## garrubal (Oct 17, 2008)

netringer said:


> I wouldn't panic over the discount not making it so you paid $99. Costco does work with a low margin and 15% discount on popular products like the iPods.
> 
> There was a story that Costco announced that would no longer sell Apple products, probably because they need a bit more room in pricing and His Steveness doesn't want Apple products discounted - ever.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Costco actaully takes a loss on pricing like that.


That's weird, because there were discounted iPods at Best Buy (about $30 off for an iPod touch) compared to the list price offered at places like Target.

I did notice that the replacement at Costco, the Zune HD, was not selling particularly well.

Back to Tivo, Best Buy is selling the tivo premiere for $100 and the tivo premiere XL for $300. I can't think why tivo would prevent you from buying a lifetime service for these boxes, whether you buy them at Costco or Best Buy. Refusing to do so would infuriate buyers and may cause them to return the boxes where they bought them.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

garrubal said:


> Back to Tivo, Best Buy is selling the tivo premiere for $100 and the tivo premiere XL for $300. I can't think why tivo would prevent you from buying a lifetime service for these boxes, whether you buy them at Costco or Best Buy. Refusing to do so would infuriate buyers and may cause them to return the boxes where they bought them.


Because you purchased the TiVo on or after 11/14/2010, the TiVo activation deal on or after that date was $19.95 for a $100 TP, most places like Amazon.com do tell you that the activation is now $19.95/month on the $100 or less TPs. Don't like the deal, don't purchase. Customers that are eligible for a TP upgrade can get a TP with Lifetime Service for $469 total directly from TiVo itself.


----------



## MJGunn (May 10, 2002)

I was actually coming to these forums to ask about this. Buy.com has the premiere up for $70, if I bought that I would not be able to just replace the HD on my account and keep the $12/month I have now, it would be bumped to $19.95?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

MJGunn said:


> I was actually coming to these forums to ask about this. Buy.com has the premiere up for $70, if I bought that I would not be able to just replace the HD on my account and keep the $12/month I have now, it would be bumped to $19.95?


TiVo removed the ability to sub a new TiVo into and existing plan from their web site you now have to call to do that. It is not likely that they will allow you to do it with one of the sub $100 units.

You should however have an upgrade offer that allows you to buy a Premiere for $199 from TiVo and retain the $12/mo service costs.

Good Luck,


----------

